# Air Nibbler



## PEF

Entiendo que *nibbler* es una *recortadora de chapa*, pero lo que me confunde es "air"... qué significa y cómo puedo traducir "air nibbler"?

Cutter for Power Air Nibbler
 
Gracias!!


----------



## jalibusa

Operada mediante aire comprimido.


----------



## PEF

Gracias. Se entiende si la acorto (por problemas de espacio) y digo "Recortadora de chapa de aire comprimido"?


----------



## PEF

Me olvidé del "Power"... Recortadora eléctrica de chapa de aire comprimido??


----------



## jalibusa

O es eléctrica o es de aire comprimido. No puede ser las dos.


----------



## PEF

Y entonces ese "power" a qué hace referencia?


----------



## jalibusa

Movida por un motor, en este caso de aire.


----------



## PEF

ok, gracias


----------



## Vell Bruixot

recortadora de chapa neumática 
http://www.northerntool.com/downloads/manuals/158332.pdf?cm_re=Product%20Page-_-Manual-_-Tab


----------



## PEF

claro, pero también tengo "cutter"... entonces sería *cortadora para recortadora de chapa*??


----------



## jalibusa

"Mandíbulas" para recortadora de chapa.


----------

